# Catch up with expats living in Crete



## sarahnutella (Aug 8, 2012)

Hi,

My name is Sarah and I'm new to living in Crete.
I'm living just outside Heraklion, in Amoudara.
Don't know many people. I'm originally from Australia.
Are there others living around here who want to catch up for a coffee?

-Sarah


----------



## lostworld69 (Jun 19, 2013)

hey do you have fb? imin athens but heading crete soon,


----------



## sarahnutella (Aug 8, 2012)

Hi,

No I don't have facebook, but we can talk over this.
I'm working in a hostel nearby for the next month, as I'm travelling on after.

-Sarah


----------



## burcubu (May 30, 2012)

Hello Sarah,

I am currently living in Ierapetra, in southeast part of Crete! I am from Cyprus and will stay in island till mid of September!

I know it's not that close to Heraklion but maybe we can catch up ^^


----------



## sarahnutella (Aug 8, 2012)

Hi guys,

I will figure out how to close this thread shortly.
My time in Crete has finished and I'm travelling again.
Thank you anyway!

Sarah


----------

